# Give me your views on the 60/25/15 split on Macros



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

60% carbs 25% proteins 15% fats

As title.

Just curious as to your opinions really. No-one seems to mention it much nowadays.

Do you find it works, do you prefer a different ratio? Have you never tried it?

Just tell me your thoughts please.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Which is which?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Edited to give which is which


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Fats are too low. Should stay 20% or above imo.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Does no-one have an opinion on this, I suppose its abit old school maybe for some of you?

I think compared with todays thoughts on nutrition the protein and fat is too low.

Thought wede get a good discusion out of this, oh well!


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Carbs too high protein and fat too low.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Hmmmm, I was expecting more of a discussion on maybe how nutrition has changed over the years?

FINE! Forget it!

You all suck


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

That is what i was taught mate, but would not work for me at all.

Are you a P.T. then?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I am yes mate. Although I really don't like the title, because most P.T's are ****. So I try my absolute best to not get the usual tarnish.

Unfortunatly its too easy to get the P.T qualification nowadays

I have also never been fond of the split, I have always prefered 50% carbs 30% protein and 20% fats, sometimes 25% for both protein and fats.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> I am yes mate. Although I really don't like the title, because most P.T's are ****. So I try my absolute best to not get the usual tarnish.
> 
> Unfortunatly its too easy to get the P.T qualification nowadays
> 
> I have also never been fond of the split, I have always prefered 50% carbs 30% protein and 20% fats, sometimes 25% for both protein and fats.


I have just finished my P.T. course, your right mate there were tons of idiots on the same course as me, that just thought is was a bit of a doss, and easy money.

How long have you been qualified and how have you found it? I start at Totall Fitness April 1st.

I recognised the macro split from the training. I think a lot of the nutrition side was very dodgy to be honest. Especially that over 180 grams of protein per day will make you fat, and damage your brain!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Yep, same here. Tons of people who surely can't have ever trained!

It can be a doss, but you don't earn any money haha

Havn't been qualified all that long, probably only a year. But have been PT'ing for alot longer.

Yeah, the nutrition side is garbage, well mine was! But I jus figured, well I can forget it all after i'm done.

Oh and congradulations, I hope you'll be one of the good ones


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> Carbs too high protein and fat too low.


Carbs to high??? :confused1:

Started off on 50/30/20 but found I wasn't gaining well on it.

Then switched to 40/40/20 and although I've noticed an improvement in strength and body composition, I'm not growing anywhere near enough as fast as I want to. :cursing: (Time to introduce roids)


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Yep, same here. Tons of people who surely can't have ever trained!
> 
> It can be a doss, but you don't earn any money haha
> 
> ...


Cheers matey, yeah thats my plan to be a really good trainer and well respected.

I am a bit nervous about starting work, but i think it is just because is a totall chage in career. Did it take you long to get a decent client base? A lot of people seem to drop out don't they? Any tips?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think Mike Menzer suggests macro's like this.

Me personally I like the zone ratios best 40/30/30 Carbs/protein/fats.

Has to do with eicasinoids.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

hackskii said:


> I think Mike Menzer suggests macro's like this.
> 
> Me personally I like the zone ratios best 40/30/30 Carbs/protein/fats.
> 
> Has to do with eicasinoids.


YES! I love you.

Yeah heavily recomended by Mike Mentzer. Thats his proportions for a "well balanced diet", and I agree with him. But I like a little more fat.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

hendrix said:


> Cheers matey, yeah thats my plan to be a really good trainer and well respected.
> 
> I am a bit nervous about starting work, but i think it is just because is a totall chage in career. Did it take you long to get a decent client base? A lot of people seem to drop out don't they? Any tips?


Alot drop out due to not building a client base, thats the main reason I've seen.

My advice would be to target the women, women will come back time and time again, AND they have tons of friends who want training aswell.

Secondly, decent prices, if someone wants training whos a friend, train them together for a discounted price.

Offer reductions on booking of ten + sessions.

If they really hate something, change it, even if its a crapper exercise ir technique, basically keep them happy as possible.

The main tip, talk to them, basically, treat them and become thier best friend. Not a cheesy "so what did you do last night?" but really get to tknow them, be interested. Pretend there a super hot lass that you really wanna smash.

If you do that, with a little luck, youll be sorted.

Oh and offer free diet plans when people book 3+ sessions.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Alot drop out due to not building a client base, thats the main reason I've seen.
> 
> My advice would be to target the women, women will come back time and time again, AND they have tons of friends who want training aswell.
> 
> ...


Nice one, good ideas, go for the milfs then? lol. I love the training friends together one.

Oh and i like more fats. Keeps my hair looking shiny lol


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Is the split % of calories or % of overall weight of macro intake?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Percentage of calories per macro.

So for a 1000 calorie diet:

600 cals of carbs

250 cals of protein

150 cals or protein


----------

